# w] he archer legs, glade guard hoods, ig torsos weapons any over IG vehicle [H] £££



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

So I'm looking for high elf archer legs, glade guard hoods, ig torsos, weapons.
Got plenty of cash for it, it's for my adeptus mechanicus

Also looking for general IG tanks and vehicles any condition.

thanks for looking


----------

